# My girl had 15 babies on Sunday



## xxcherrypoopxx (Aug 2, 2013)

So, I am new here. Fairly new to owning rats. Had 4 when I was in 6th grade but haven't had any until this year. Well, one of my girls got out of her cage while I was doing one of my overnight shifts. She jumped off the table the cage is located on, went down the hallway, by passed my cat, into my daughter's room, climbed up her dresser and into the boy's cage.. I found her in the cage when I went home on my break. I had a melt down and cried. Never wanted babies and thought I had placed their cages in good spots so their would be no chance of "oops" litters.. Well, she gave birth on Sunday to 15 babies. They're all healthy and doing well thankfully. Have homes lined up for 4 girls and 3 boys. Keeping one of the boys for sure because he is blazed. Curious about what colors I will get. Mom is a black dumbo ear double rex (patchwork) and dads are fawn standard fur with dumbo ears and ruby eyes. So, all babies are dumbo with rex fur. Mom carries albino and blue but no babies are albino and none are fawn like the dads. I only know so much of the mom's background because she and 2 other girls were purchased from the same breeder and she gave me that info. I can tell which ones will be black. But there is lighter ones too. Wondering if maybe blue? Going to post pictures to see if anyone can by chance tell what colors they are


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So adorable! I'm willing to bet that most of these babies will be black since their pigment is so strong already. Not sure about the lighter babies.

Don't feel bad, it seems like you did a lot to prevent boys and girls mixing together, that was just one determined little girl!! I guess you should maybe invest in some kind of fasteners or clips for the cage doors now so she can't get out again. Did you figure out how she got out? maybe a loose bar that she squeezed through? Just be careful again now because they can get pregnant again within 24 hours of giving birth.

Maybe see if the breeder you got them from would be interested in the babies? They have dumbo ears and may be some special colors, I wouldn't be surprised if the breeder wouldn't mind taking a couple  I don't know how close you are to where I am, but there's a small animal rescue called North Star that is helping me find homes for my babies soon. You can contact them or try looking for other rescues or breeders in your area.

It's funny that we happened to have litters near the same time and that you liked the babies I've been posting. If any of yours are blue, I probably would have wanted to adopt one or two! Oh well, bad timing I suppose! 

Good luck with all your babies, the hardest part is finding homes probably, but watching them grow and playing with them is a really rewarding experience.


----------



## xxcherrypoopxx (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! I pulled them all out again a few minutes ago to compare colors (I'm obsessing over trying to figure it out lol). And I have some very dark ones which will for sure be black, some medium, and some lighter. So, I am assuming maybe blue and agouti. Yea, the breeder I got my girls from will be taking a boy and a girl. All her rats were killed during a heat wave here(she was on vacation for a week and the pet sitter didn't turn on the cooler!) So, my girl Genevieve is her only link to her original lines. She got all hers that passed away in San Diego. One is going to a rattery south of here and 4 are going to friends thankfully. If I do have some blues, another breeder will be taking some. I am very thankful that my escapee is a dumbo double rex blue carrier. Makes it easier to find homes for the babies. I am about 3 hrs or so from the Bay Area(live near Chico) no rescues here deal with rats. I'm preparing to keep them and have Debbie the Rat Lady spay/neuter them all(wish I knew she performed the surgeries prior to now. I called all vets in my area to spay and none would).. Way more than I ever wanted, but oh well lol. You have absolutely gorgeous babies!! I know a lot of people around here who would snatch your babies up in a heart beat It is a crazy random happenstance we'd both have litters and like each others bubs lol. Gen squeezed through the bars.. I have her in a small cage right now with her bubs. Have another cage for when they mature and need more space. No chance of escaping from either cage lol. Yes, it is an amazing experience to watch them grow my daughter is loving it! Good luck to you too!! :-D


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I also spend a lot of my time in Davis visiting my boyfriend and our rats, sometimes I take the rats with me when I visit back home. At this point, I can't really say which location is really "home" since I spend about half my time in both places lol! but Davis is pretty close to Chico, I wouldn't mind meeting up with you if you need someone to transport your babies to the Bay Area when they find homes (I live in the East Bay, sorta near Walnut Creek, San Ramon area if you know where that is). I make the drive all the time so it's no big deal to me. If you know of some people in your area who you think would be good homes (I'm going to be really picky and protective over these babies, I like them so much!) please let them know and tell them to contact me!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow 15 babies!!! 
All too cute :-D


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Cherry, you said you were thinking about getting your babies spayed/neutered by someone named Debbie? Could you tell me more about her? I was thinking I will probably spay or neuter mine too soon, but I wasn't sure where I could go that was trustworthy. Did you find out how much she charges for a spay and for a neuter? Where is she located? Thank you!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh my god look at their little mini dumbo ears  I love dumbos I have one but have never seen a litter that had all dumbos in it  keep us updated on them? i would love to see pictures of them as they get older so i can see their ears grow haha  I'm no good with the colors maybe someone else with more experience with babies will. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

